# Lee park this saturday (southerners uncaged)



## Liverbirdie (Jul 1, 2015)

We have a few uppity southerners coming up to Lee park this Saturday, namely RickG, Richart and Liverpool Phil.

There will also be a Lee park team.

So anyway, the secretary has said that he will do a special price for a few more, which will be Â£20 each.

The tee time is around 1.00, and we want to try and get a few more 3 (or 4) man teams together, and we'll have a little team challenge. A few quick beers and maybe a bite to eat afterwards. The course is in good nick at the moment, and the greens are running great, so come on, roll up and see you can meet a few southern forummers at the same time.

You may even learn something about table manners, and how to eat properly, at least.:rofl:

Come on NW chaps, come and give them as warm a welcome as they gave us at H4H last year, and only for Â£20 each on "Merseyside's friendliest club", 3rd place finisher in Environmental club of the year and also owner of Merseyside's finest finishing hole.:thup:


----------



## peterlav (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm up for this, must be 25 years since I played Lee Park. Let me know if there's space for me


----------



## peterlav (Jul 2, 2015)

Before you decide whether to let a Bluenose in, I can't make the night out afterwards (sorry)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Before you decide whether to let a Bluenose in, I can't make the night out afterwards (sorry)
		
Click to expand...

No probs Pete, just come for the game.

We just need another 2 to make up another team...........if not we'll just have an individual comp.

I know some of the NW lads are up in Scotland, but there are still a few who aren't............weathers meant to be fine, as well. 

Currently we have

RickG
Richart
Liverpoolphil
Liverbirdie
garyinderry
Willers
Petelav

Room for a few more, and only Â£20


----------



## chellie (Jul 2, 2015)

I could always upset everyone by coming over:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2015)

chellie said:



			I could always upset everyone by coming over:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Get Yersel over. :thup: Its just by junction 5 of the M62, you'll be there in about 35 mins.

Drag him out as well, unless he's under your feet again.

RickG
Richart
Liverpoolphil
Liverbirdie
garyinderry
Willers
Petelav
Paul (Non-forummer)
Chellie???????
Simon??????


----------



## chellie (Jul 3, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get Yersel over. :thup: Its just by junction 5 of the M62, you'll be there in about 35 mins.

Drag him out as well, unless he's under your feet again.

RickG
Richart
Liverpoolphil
Liverbirdie
garyinderry
Willers
Petelav
Paul (Non-forummer)
Chellie???????
Simon??????
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Peter but HID is playing in a comp on Saturday. I'm not confident enough to join in that line up without him


----------



## richart (Jul 3, 2015)

Done my packing. Thermals, three jumpers, waterproofs, two pairs of golf shoes, umbrella, wooly hat, English-Scouse dictionary. Have I forgotten anything ?:mmm:

Sat Nav primed to go to Royal Lee Park. Wonder where I will finish up ? Last week set it for Broadstone and ended up at Ferndown.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Have I forgotten anything ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Stripey Lacoste Jumpers
Billy Brag tape
Inexpensive wallet that you don't mind 'losing'
Mace
Emvelope containing Â£7.50 and a couple of pictures of Kenny Dalgleish (for emergency bribes)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

chellie said:



			Thanks Peter but HID is playing in a comp on Saturday. I'm not confident enough to join in that line up without him

Click to expand...

Yer big girl!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

richart said:



			Done my packing. Thermals, three jumpers, waterproofs, two pairs of golf shoes, umbrella, wooly hat, English-Scouse dictionary. Have I forgotten anything ?:mmm:

Sat Nav primed to go to Royal Lee Park. Wonder where I will finish up ? Last week set it for Broadstone and ended up at Ferndown.

Click to expand...

The satnavs can take you to the end of the M62, then round the long way.

If your going straight to the course, come off at junction 6, then follow signs for Huyton, then Netherley and let your satnav bring you in. Its only 5 minutes drive from that junction. As you come down the driveway, give way to golfers, as the road cuts across the 9th hole. Just say your playing with a member into the intercom.

I'll be there form about 12.30 ish, we'll tee off around 1.00.

What's the plans afterwards? I can't have a very late one (will explain tomorrow), but do fancy a bite to eat afterwards and a good few beers.

Do you have a non-drinking driver, or not and are you having a late one (I'm sure Stuey will be your guide, if you do) or do you just fancy 2-3 or 7-8. Let me know tonight, then I'll get a plan together.

I can follow you to the hotel then take you to the pub from there, if 7-8 pints.


----------



## rickg (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm designated driver for LP but hoping to have a couple of fruit based cocktails later with a shandy chaser!


----------



## rickg (Jul 3, 2015)

Looking good....


----------



## richart (Jul 3, 2015)

I will do what LP tells me. If I can ditch the car at the hotel, I will be able to have a couple of shandies.:thup: No serious drinking though as I want to be fit for RL.I will be starving by the evening, so nice meal would be good.

I will hopefully get to LP by about 11.30, so I can hit the range, beat 200 balls, practice my chipping and putting etc.




or I could get some scran and a sherbert, and wander straight onto the first tee as usual.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

richart said:



			or I could get some scran and a sherbert, and wander straight onto the first tee as usual.

Click to expand...

This may be for the best, as our "range" is only 150 yards long (forum Sand wedge only), and you have to use your own balls.

There is a short game area, nets and a practice putting green though, and we also have inside toilets and hot water.

I'll speak to Stuey tomorrow for our plans after the game.


----------



## rickg (Jul 4, 2015)

The 3 Southerners have arrived (well LP is from Liverpool, I'm from Huddersfield, and Rich is from Driffield, so we're pseudo Southerners)!

We managed to get through border control and we've changed our money into the local currency (Rich struggled with his Â£50 note though)

We just sent LP to the bar to get 3 bacon rollsðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 4, 2015)

rickg said:



			The 3 Southerners have arrived (well LP is from Liverpool, I'm from Huddersfield, and Rich is from Driffield, so we're pseudo Southerners)!

We managed to get through border control and we've changed our money into the local currency (Rich struggled with his Â£50 note though)

*We just sent LP to the bar to get 3 bacon rolls*ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


:rofl: well played Rick!!

I'll catch you all later  for a beer.


----------



## rickg (Jul 4, 2015)

Got to the hotel... 3 man room, a single and a double!! Luckily I was first through the door and baggsied the single! 

It's going to be like a scene from Trains, Planes and Automobiles..... "That's not a pillow"!!!!

Out with Stuey and Pete.....even Pete can't translate for Stuey..

Just about got away with getting into the hotel car park.... Shuttered entrance and you have to ring to get in....

Girl in reception answered and I requested she open her rear doors so we could enter! Cue Stuey giggling like a girl. 
I don't think the schoolboy humour is going to get any better.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2015)

Unfortunately I was drinking with 4 lightweights, So I'm home early 

Had a good laugh with though, Hope you a have a great day at Royal Liverpool, though be warned it's no Royal Lee Park!!

Oh and Liverpool Phil is a fanny :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Jul 5, 2015)

So who took the [golf] spoils?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 5, 2015)

Odvan said:



			So who took the [golf] spoils?
		
Click to expand...

Some fella with a dodgy hair do and willers beat a shark and a blag cat 1er.........JCW was right:rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice game with the lads yesterday.  I threw it away thinking I hadn't done enough with the fantastic array of talent on show.

Decided to try and cut a driver around the trees on par 5 16th second shot.  First time trying with that driver and it went bullet straight instead of slicing.      blank.

Swartzy birdied 17 then drove to the edge of water on 18. Duffer his chip 1 yard short of water then chipped and left himself 30 feet. I three putted for a bogey and he drained his 30 footer to beat me on countback. :rofl: 

At least the lee park boys did enough to covers Stu's bet in absence. :whoo:

The scouse chambers bay didn't disgrace herself and kept the eventual winning score to +3 or 33points.  The USGA will be pleased.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2015)

rickg said:



			Got to the hotel... 3 man room, a single and a double!! Luckily I was first through the door and baggsied the single! 

It's going to be like a scene from Trains, Planes and Automobiles..... "That's not a pillow"!!!!

Out with Stuey and Pete.....even Pete can't translate for Stuey..

Just about got away with getting into the hotel car park.... Shuttered entrance and you have to ring to get in....

Girl in reception answered and I requested she open her rear doors so we could enter! Cue Stuey giggling like a girl. 
I don't think the schoolboy humour is going to get any better. 

View attachment 15941

Click to expand...

Top day yesterday, and the Lee park boys mullered them.

Liverpoolcat2Phil being the lowest scorer (stableford wise), Richart off to a flyer, but couldnt handle the longer holes.

However, him and Andy beat me and Phil, although I've never played betterball on full handicap before, so the 4 point win could have worked out very different......

Great weather, the greens were true, if a bit slow. Shame Petelav couldnt make it, hope everything's ok, Pete.

A nice Indian and a few beers afterwards, although the portions in the Indian meant we slowed on the beers a bit (I told you Stu, if we'd gone to subway, I'd have been in the John Lennon bar till 3, throwing shapes). Me and you might have had to take turns on the small dance floor though.:whoo:

Richart and LP were sharing a double bed, so whether Rick had to un-velcro their hair this morning, I dont know. Tough gig.

Hope you all have a great day at Royal Liverpool today, weather is holding out so far, but due to come in for the back 9, possibly.

Good luck with getting over 50 points for your weekend, Phil.


----------



## peterlav (Jul 5, 2015)

Gutted I couldn't make it, everything ok thanks Pete


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 5, 2015)

peterlav said:



			Gutted I couldn't make it, everything ok thanks Pete
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff mate, totally understand why you couldn't make it. Glad things are looking better.


----------



## rickg (Jul 5, 2015)

Just want to say a huge thanks to the Lee Park boys and in particular Pete and Stuey who looked after us admirably Saturday night showing us the sights of Liverpool, although I'd have preferred not to have seen some of them, (what is seen can not be unseen)....... Smokey Mo's I think was the place and they seemed to have a policy of not allowing anyone in unless they were accompanied by their grandparents.

Rich and Phil looked cute in bed this morning, lovely couple......

Massive thanks to MikeH today. Unfortunately the weather didn't hold out and it started to chuck it down by the 3rd and then the wind got thrown in for good measure.....it didn't really stop until the 13th.....

Another thing I would have preferred not to have seen was LP's white trousers turn see through in the rain......

The match was well fought with an honourable draw with it going to the final putt.

Company and banter was to the usual forum standards....thanks again to everyone who took part.


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2015)

Rick you didn't mention who won the uppity southerners stableford on the Saturday or Sunday. Think I might buy a waterproof bag with my winnings !

A big thank you to the Lee Park boys for the game. Nice course in lovely condition. Just need to get the mower set a bit lower on the greens. Had a blast with Pete and Stu Saturday night.  It was just like a night out in Farnham. Stu has definitely got a bit of a ginger tinge in a certain light, and I realise why we went to Smoking Grannies, so Pete could try and look young. Didn't really work, as you blended in fine mate :thup:

Huge thanks to Liverpoolphil who treated Rick and me to the game at Royal Liverpool, and to Mike Harris for being the perfect host. Cracking match despite the weather, but you don't like to see someone bottle a three foot putt to win the game.

Thanks again guys, a weekend to remember.:mmm:


----------



## rickg (Jul 6, 2015)

Here's some photos:
Lee Park-Gary & Paul -selfie- nightclub Phil and Stu ( Gilfgrabbers) -Hoylake- LiverpoolPhils see through trousers-Rich-MikeH


----------



## richart (Jul 6, 2015)

rickg said:



			Here's some photos:
Lee Park-Gary & Paul -selfie- nightclub Phil and Stu ( Gilfgrabbers) -Hoylake- LiverpoolPhils see through trousers-Rich-MikeH

View attachment 15965

View attachment 15966

View attachment 15967

View attachment 15968

View attachment 15969

View attachment 15971

View attachment 15972

Click to expand...

The last picture looks like Phil has just duffed it into the bunker, where as in fact he played a suberb shot to three feet.

Stu looks good in the dark.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2015)

richart said:



			The last picture looks like Phil has just duffed it into the bunker, where as in fact he played a suberb shot to three feet.

*Stu looks good in the dark*.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll take that as compliment thanks curly.....:ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you guys for a great weekend 

Had a great round with Rich , LB and Andy - didn't play my best but throughly enjoyed the company and the course , greens rolled nicely just need a little cut - rick with the help of his able sidekick nearly got me ordering bacon rolls !!

Saturday night with Stu joining us was a cracker , from the drive back from the pub where I somehow squeezed into the back of ricks car. Drinks round some good bar , a nice curry and then onto Smokin Moes !! There are sights in that bar that I can never unsee

A nice quiet cool nights sleep  was needed 

Then onto Royal Liverpool 

One of my fav courses I have played - its not a course with big dunes etc but it's subtlety wonderful , perfectly positioned bunkers ( I found lots  ), lovely greens and punishing rough - some very nice views as well

We had a singles match which rich sneaked the win after a couple of lost balls from myself

But the big battle was between me and rick and Mike and Rich. 

It was nip and tuck to start with and only a hole in it for most of the game - until the dirty tricks started - first Mike with the advice that a driver was fine as plenty of fairway ( as I ran through the end ) , he then set his trolley onto me as it chased me down fairway nearly running me over 

Me and rick got a good 2 hole lead after I had a run of three pars and a birdie - Mike then got a cracking birdie and 16 , Rich scrapped a half on 17 and it came down to the 18th - I hit two crackers to 20 ft and no one else is on the green - Mike then nails a chip shot to 10 ft and sinks the putt , I then leave myself a 2 footer for the win ..........

And missed it 

A half was a fitting end to a great weekend 

It was a pleasure to play with great company over the weekend and I hope to do it again soon 

Cheers guys


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2015)

We could have had a natural disaster on our hands...........

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/golf-club-members-tell-moment-9618201

If it would have hit Richart's and Phil's tinderbox hair, mixed in with silvikrin hairspray, the whole of the Wirral could have gone up.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 8, 2015)

Seen the pics on twitter over the weekend. Fortunately do injuries caused.


----------



## rickg (Jul 8, 2015)

_*"This time last year the club was preparing to host the golf Open championship, but fortunately there are no such large-scale events taking place there this summer"*_

That's bang out of order......did they not know we were playing there the next day?:rofl:


----------



## richart (Jul 8, 2015)

rickg said:



_*"This time last year the club was preparing to host the golf Open championship, but fortunately there are no such large-scale events taking place there this summer"*_

That's bang out of order......did they not know we were playing there the next day?:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 Probably one of the best 4BBB matches the Club has ever hosted.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Jul 8, 2015)

richart said:



			Probably one of the best 4BBB matches the Club has ever hosted.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I never had Phil down as a bottler!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			I never had Phil down as a bottler!
		
Click to expand...

The weight of carrying you finally took its strain


----------



## rickg (Jul 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The weight of carrying you finally took its strain 

Click to expand...

I was put off by your see through trousers..... luckily I kept us in the match on the front 9 :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2015)

rickg said:



			I was put off by your see through trousers..... luckily I kept us in the match on the front 9 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

White trousers was second mistake of the day 

Saying no to borrowing your waterproof trousers was the first :rofl:


----------

